

Give me feedback on my homepage/startup - patallen9

I'm starting a new company and I'm looking for some blunt unbiased feedback on our homepage design.<p>The image is available here:
http://dataholder415.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/login11-9-08.png<p>It would be awesome if I could get people's thoughts.  Specifically:<p>1) Is it clear what we are doing?/What do you think we do?
2) Do you like our tagline?
3) Is it clear what a web computer is?
4) What do you rate this homepage on from a 1-10?
5) Any other thoughts<p>Thanks
======
inimino
1) Is it clear what we are doing?/What do you think we do?

Not too clear. You ... give away thin clients?

3) Is it clear what a web computer is?

It's a complete mystery to me, but maybe your site's actual visitors will have
more context or will already have some idea what you are doing.

------
pedalpete
the look isn't as important as getting the message across of that you do. I
don't think the tagline has any meaning in the context (or lack there of)
which you've given.

Basically, I have absolutely no idea what a web computer is.

Get to the basics 1) what is it 2) why would I use it

